# Gout



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a bad case of gout. Tried Celery Seed; nothing happened. The pain is incredible. I think my circumstances are so severe; that nothing but conventional medicine will help.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

And sometimes that happens with many illnesses. There's no shame in resorting to traditional medicine if natural methods don't help or you get to a point you just can't take it any more. We all need to do whatever we need to do to get well! Said a prayer for you that you get feeling better.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

try baking soda 6 tablespoons to 12 oz water....gout is high acid in the blood...its worked for me...do this twice a day until it subsides


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

vickie said:


> try baking soda 6 tablespoons to 12 oz water....gout is high acid in the blood...its worked for me...do this twice a day until it subsides


 Acid is the key,,,, I drank apple cider vinegar. Worked great.
GH


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I have a fracture lower back; osteoporosis. Even w/pain pills; pain is excrutiating. Will try these.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Trying the BS remedy; pun intended. That's a lot of salt. Almost gagged.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Drink lots of water and NO carbonated beverages at all. If it's in your feet/toes, keep them warm and elevated all you can.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rockhound Why no carbonated drinks?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I had trouble with gout and now I take Alopurinol. I've been taking it for a couple of years now and haven't had an attack since.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've tried the baking soda and yes it helped a lot. Still I have to resort to Aleive and tylenol together to get any relief from the pain. Once its been beaten back to a dull roar meditation can help you cope with the pain. I suppose its different for everyone but I try to isolate it and detach all importance to it. I try to focus on reading or video games (about the only time I play) or a task that doesn't involve the affected joint. Not always calm things either, sometimes more involved things too. Just try to keep the BP down so to help with swelling. If you have high blood pressure you have to be careful using baking soda as it raises sodium levels.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ross, I believe that about BP/baking Soda. I just couldn't do the 6 T. I can do 1 T in a glass of water.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Uric acid disease shows as gout or kidney stones. They are both very painful. The baking soda is a wonderful idea if you can get it down someway. Also avoid anything that will dehydrate your body such as carbonated drinks, diet drinks, lots of caffeine, etc. You need extra fluid to keep the acid crystals floating rather than gathering in the joints or kidneys. They main thing is to not let your body dehydrate, and to try to keep your blood more alkaline. Eventually, if you can do that, your kidneys will filter out the uric acid. You just have to prevent a lot more from forming in your body.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've had a few rounds of gout in the past. There are foods to stay away from - asparagus and grapefruit I think of off hand. Vit c will help flush the accumulated crystals from the affected joint (it my ankle) but it is very painful at first. I haven't had an episode in 4 or 5 years, but I can tell when the problem is starting now, so I start checking my diet and upping the vit c. I feel for you, I've never had anything more painful than gout in my ankle, it was like being repeatedly stabbed with a hot barbed knife.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

That bout of Gout lasted 3 wks. Pain was horrible. At the end of the bout it seems to affect my skin and eyes. I can't have beef, beans, peas, and one of the worst ones seems to be anything vinegar based.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have found colas make mine flare up. I drink black cherry juice daily and it seems to help unless I break down and have a coke and then I can't walk the next morning.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know what you mean about walking; I fell in Feb; and laid on my bedrrom floor; for 4 days before someone found me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jamala said:


> I have found colas make mine flare up. I drink black cherry juice daily and it seems to help unless I break down and have a coke and then I can't walk the next morning.


Cherry juice is anti inflammatory. It's great for arthritis too, or any inflammatory disease.

Sandra-- I am so sorry you fell and had to lie so long without help. I pray that you have found a "safety net" of sorts so that doesn't happen again? They have those monitoring buttons people can wear on their necks to push for help. And you could also simply have someone call you daily or twice daily to make sure to check on your welfare.

In some areas, the postal people also do welfare checks by making sure the mail from the previous day had been removed. If it is still there, the postman knocks at the door to make sure you are ok. If there is no answer they tell the post master who conveys the information to the police to come check on you. You do need to set up some sort of a welfare check system to keep yourself safe at home. Many counties have different systems in place that help people stay in touch daily to just make sure everyone is safe and Ok.


----------



## desnri (Dec 22, 2003)

My husband drinks black cherry juice daily. He had a real bad bout with gout about a year ago. After starting the black cherry juice, he hasn't had a problem.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I had gout a couple years ago in both feet, first three toes. It looked like I had been snake bit and felt like nothing else. My uric acid levels were at 8. Those levels can damage heart, kidneys and other organs, not to mention cause debilitating gout. I ended up taking the Alpurinol. Apurinol has been around for decades. It is a safe medicine and is actually shown to be beneficial in other ways. Take your medicine until you get your uric acid levels down to a good level, then play with the other remedies.


----------

